# Egg question



## joesfolk (Feb 28, 2011)

What is the difference between a baked custard, a flan and a creme brulee, I mean other than the burnt sugar on the brulee and the caramel on the flan.  Seems to me they are all basically the same thing.  And if that is true what is the big deal about creme brulee?  People talk about it like it is some major high end dessert when as far as I can see is it is just a baked egg custard.  Clue me in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> What is the difference between a baked custard, a flan and a creme brulee, I mean other than the burnt sugar on the brulee and the caramel on the flan. Seems to me they are all basically the same thing. And if that is true what is the big deal about creme brulee? People talk about it like it is some major high end dessert when as far as I can see is it is just a baked egg custard. Clue me in.


 
The setting and price...


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 28, 2011)

I love creme brulee _because_ of the burnt sugar on the top.   

Seems to me like each of them has a slightly different consistency, but that could just be the ones I've had.  I've never made any of those.  My first attempt at any kind of custard was a coconut cream pie I made the other night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think there may be variations on what is used as a flavoring to make it someone's signature dessert, like switching up from vanilla to rum flavor. But, basically they are all egg custards with different toppings, like caramel or burnt sugar.

If you can make egg custard, it's a baby step to making brulee and flan!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 28, 2011)

You can only use a flame thrower on creme brulee


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you can make egg custard, it's a baby step to making brulee and flan!


 
My goodneess, egg custard is nothing but baked eggnog!  I mean who couldn't make it?


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 28, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> You can only use a flame thrower on creme brulee
> View attachment 10114


  




joesfolk said:


> My goodneess, egg custard is nothing but baked eggnog!  I mean who couldn't make it?


You'd be surprised....I know some people who can't even make brownies from a box and are baffled by boiling eggs.


----------



## DMerry (Feb 28, 2011)

Depending on individual recipes of course, in my experience basically:

Custard is made from milk and eggs
Flan is made from milk, eggs and egg yolks
Creme Brulee is made from whipping cream and egg yolks

The difference among the three is the degree of richness each one has, no?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> My goodneess, egg custard is nothing but baked eggnog!  I mean who couldn't make it?



I tried once and it was a total runny mess. I don't really care much for custard. It was for my trifle. So, I still make trifle with homemade vanilla pudding instead of custard.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 28, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> My goodneess, egg custard is nothing but baked eggnog! I mean who couldn't make it?


 
Oooooops!    The secret is out.

But egg custard is not quite baked egg nog. Similar, but not exact.


----------



## simonbaker (Feb 28, 2011)

DMerry said:


> Depending on individual recipes of course, in my experience basically:
> 
> Custard is made from milk and eggs
> Flan is made from milk, eggs and egg yolks
> ...


 Well said.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 2, 2011)

British custard tarts include nutmeg, I love creme caramel out of a packet.
Do you have Greens


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Greens? What do you mean?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 2, 2011)

SB Google Greens Creme Caramel.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 2, 2011)

I googled it.  Sometimes it just amazes me how people can make money by treating us like we haven't a brain in our heads.  I mean really it's an insult to our intelligence to look at some of the boxed stuff you can buy in the grocery store.  Oh, by the way, I put nutmeg in my custard too, and my eggnog.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I googled it.  Sometimes it just amazes me how people can make money by treating us like we haven't a brain in our heads.  I mean really it's an insult to our intelligence to look at some of the boxed stuff you can buy in the grocery store.  Oh, by the way, I put nutmeg in my custard too, and my eggnog.



I used to make Dr. Oetker's crème caramel. It didn't used to have a bunch of weird chemicals. I tried making custard once and only succeeded in wasting my ingredients. The packaged stuff was easy, cheap, and good. Friends who adore crème caramel told me it was as good as the stuff in upscale restaurants. Does that insult someone's intelligence?


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, if it works for you go for it.  I just get insulted when I think about the totality of products that are little more than milk, eggs, flour and sugar that pretty much anyone can put together and save a bundle of money doing so.  I did not mean to insult you.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Hey, if it works for you go for it.  I just get insulted when I think about the totality of products that are little more than milk, eggs, flour and sugar that pretty much anyone can put together and save a bundle of money doing so.  I did not mean to insult you.



I guess I overreacted. I don't think there is any reason to be insulted - shocked and stunned, yes 

I'm surprised to find recipes here that include packaged stuff. I understand that as an emergency substitute or hurry up measure, but not as a wonderful recipe.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 2, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I googled it. Sometimes it just amazes me how people can make money by treating us like we haven't a brain in our heads. I mean really it's an insult to our intelligence to look at some of the boxed stuff you can buy in the grocery store. Oh, by the way, I put nutmeg in my custard too, and my eggnog.


 I googeld it also.  I wonder how close it would be to make a rich non-dairy creamer & put some caramel & vanilla coffe syrup in it.  I will try it & experiment with it. It may be a good topping for our caramelized bread pudding on the menu.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 3, 2011)

Please let me make myself clear here for the sake of future posts.  I have no problem using boxed products if they are cheaper and of high quality and nutritional content.  It's when folks buy boxed because they are too lazy to make their own, or can't be bothered to learn to do it themselves that I get on my soapbox.  I have a sister-in-law who buys only frozen "foods", won't even buy boxed because some assembly is required.  So I guess this is where a lot of my attitude comes from (And this woman is dirt poor.) So please folks, let me off the hook.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe mate first of all you could not insult me, I dont like bland food or posters. I am very passionate about every aspect of "food" but I will and do cheat on occasion (the fantastic Spanish tins of Eazyonions are a case in point) I use these in the winter because winter Spanish onions make my cry and I don't like destroying my image as a tough guy.
I post on this board because I wanted to learn about the north American foodies perspectives, I had some pre-concieved opinions, they have all been expunged.
Keep your passion going mate for it is people like you that carry the flame of the foodie.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 3, 2011)

Bolas, thank you.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2011)

I love custards of all kinds, but creme brulee can really be extraordinary.  My last dinner in Kauai, night before last, included the best Brulee I've ever enjoyed.  I googled for a recipe that has the ingredients, and I can't wait to try it here at home.  It was really remarkable, with a remarkable menu price to go with it. 
Ginger and Vanilla Bean Crème Brûlée Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------

